# New Pigeons in "Antarctica" :)



## aghiowa (Feb 26, 2014)

Hi all! My daughters went to a 4-H meeting and came home with 2 pigeons! I'm trying to figure out permanent housing for them, and am pretty overwhelmed by all the information I'm finding. 

Here are the details:

1. We have:
1 Birmingham roller (so, it flies, right?)
1 Parlor tumbler (does not fly)
We *think* we have a male roller and female tumbler, so we may have breeding going on eventually.

2. They are currently in a dog kennel in the basement, but I'd really like them outside soon, since I am allergic to feathers. Here's their current setup:









3. I have a fenced backyard and currently have 8 large breed chickens in a 6X8 shed-style coop. They free-range through the backyard.

4. I want a small loft outside in this backyard area, but want the pigeons to be enclosed at all times.

5. So I'd like them to have an attached flight area, since the roller will be happier being able to fly a bit, right?

6. It's below zero here and will be for the next week or so at least (I'm in Iowa). It's been a long winter. 

7. I don't want to spend a bucket of $$ for free 4-H pigeons.

I can get a decent double rabbit hutch (http://cedarrapids.craigslist.org/grd/4310979216.html) or,for about the same cost, a chicken coop at Theisens (http://www.theisens.com/store/p-5787-precision-pet-2922-29115-chicken-coop-hen-house.aspx - kind of like this one but a little bigger).

Are either of these good choices, or would I be better off with something else entirely? 

And if I do get something soon, is it too cold out there for them? I have a heat lamp on my chickens, but it doesn't warm things up too much. I know pigeons can handle cold (minus drafts) but this is REALLY cold - like -20F or more at night sometimes.

Thanks in advance, all!
Angela


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Look at some of these to get some Ideas, 17 pages of lofts

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f38/post-your-lofts-here-48720.html


----------

